# Textdatei schreiben und auslesen mit Visual Basic Express 2005



## Neo21 (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit 7 Variablen abzuspeichern und wieder auszulesen.
Dabei will ich wenn schon eine Textdatei existiert eine neue anlegen um die neuen Werte auch zu speichern, aber so weit bin ich noch nicht.

Dazu hab ich schon mit SQL Server arbeiten wollen jedoch hat mich dies überfordert. Ich habe nichts zusammenbekommen.
Jetzt will ich es mit Textdateien probieren.

Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt jedoch habe ich nach ewigem Suchen nur Sachen für VB 6 gefunden und nicht für .net. Vielleicht hab ich nicht gut genug gesucht, dann gebt mir bitte einen Link

Das einzige was ich bisher habe scheitert schon am Anfang:


```
Dim Streamer As System.IO.StreamWriter
   Streamer = New StreamWriter("C:\Testfile.txt")
```

Er sagt StreamWriter wäre nicht definiert.

Bitte um Rat,

Danke


----------



## wincnc (25. August 2007)

Hallo, versuch´s mal so:

```
Imports System.IO

Public Class Form1
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim Streamer As New StreamWriter("C:\Testfile.txt")
    End Sub
End Class
```


----------



## DrSoong (25. August 2007)

@Neo21: Und noch als Hinweis, .NET-Fragen gehören ins .NET-Unterforum, bitte frag das nächste mal dort nach.


Der Doc!


----------



## Neo21 (26. August 2007)

Vielen Dank  @wincnc für die schnelle Antwort

@Dr Soong

Alles klar mach ich das nächste Mal, bin neu hier.

Aber wo der Thread gerade offen ist, hab ich noch eine Frage:

Wie kann ich in die Textdatei schreiben ohne den Inhalt zu löschen?Also ans Ende der Datei.


----------



## baccula (26. August 2007)

Über die File.AppendText(); Methode aus System.IO

siehe:
MSDN-Link

greetz euer baccula


----------

